

New Apple iPad Designs Surface with Landscape Docking & More - bretthellman
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/09/new-apple-ipad-designs-surface-with-landscape-docking-more.html

======
lzw
These are not new, they are old filings.

